# OTA module cannot find any channels



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

I purchased the OTA module for the hopper. The hopper seems to recognize the module as every time I plug it in or unplug it detects the change and asks to restart. However when scanning for channels it finds absolutely nothing. I am able to take the same cable, plug it into the TV, and the TV will pick up channels. This used to work with my old 622 setup. At this point I thought maybe I just received a bad module, but after finally receiving a new one I still have the same issue. So unless I have had some extremely bad luck, most likely the problem lies somewhere else. Anyone have an idea what's going on?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bbohl said:


> I purchased the OTA module for the hopper. The hopper seems to recognize the module as every time I plug it in or unplug it detects the change and asks to restart. However when scanning for channels it finds absolutely nothing. I am able to take the same cable, plug it into the TV, and the TV will pick up channels. This used to work with my old 622 setup. At this point I thought maybe I just received a bad module, but after finally receiving a new one I still have the same issue.  So unless I have had some extremely bad luck, most likely the problem lies somewhere else. Anyone have an idea what's going on?


Make sure you have the DISH Service Protection Plan on your account,call DISH have them send out a technican to solve your problem.The cost should be $15. with the Protection Plan.Good Luck!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Where did you purchase the OTA module from?

If it is Dish, can you just send it back w/o the Protection Plan since you just bought it? I doubt they would need to send a tech for this. I believe the PP only would cover shipping in this case so it wouldn't be worth it to add it, if you don't already have it.

If it is another retailer, check their return policies.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the protection plan. I'm sure I could send it back, but I am not convinced it is the problem as this is my second one. Does anyone know if the techs carry the modules on their truck these days?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe your usb port is bad?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you sure you have enough antenna for your location ? Try using www.tvfool.com for your location and post results. Based on that , we can tell you what you should need for an antenna.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

722921 said:


> Maybe your usb port is bad?


I also have the USB Wifi module and that works fine on all 3 ports. I tried disconnecting the wifi adapter, tried the OTA module on all 3 ports (restarted everytime I unplugged and plugged in), and still nothing.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

scooper said:


> Are you sure you have enough antenna for your location ? Try using www.tvfool.com for your location and post results. Based on that , we can tell you what you should need for an antenna.


Here are the results from tvfool.com: *http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d05592e2a6adc7a*

Yeah I am pretty sure it is good. It is an attic mount antenna. Most importantly the setup worked with the old 622 and works when connected to the TV. The 622 was able to get the first 6 stations, plus their sub-channels. I remember the 622 saying the signal strength was close to 100% on the 6 stations (though the sub-channels were weaker).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, it is possible that your tuner is bad, but having your antenna in the attic is not helping your situation . I also noticed that you have it a 20 feet above ground - going higher might change some of those 1 and 2 edge signals into direct path (and up the signal strength to boot) .

I'd go back over my cable path from the antenna all the way down to the USB tuner, and maybe even try the reception path with your TV first (just to verify that you're getting good signal). Try to minimize/eliminate any splitters.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you with this. Would you provide me the phone number on the account in a PM?
Thanks


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure, although I am out of town the next few days. One thing I just thought about trying is putting the module on my second hopper. I just need to make a really long cable to reach the closest open outlet (luckily I have a leftover spool someone gave me). That way I can rule out the problem is with the hopper, unless it is a software issue.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

scooper said:


> Well, it is possible that your tuner is bad, but having your antenna in the attic is not helping your situation . I also noticed that you have it a 20 feet above ground - going higher might change some of those 1 and 2 edge signals into direct path (and up the signal strength to boot) .


The tuner in the Dish OTA module for the Hopper is quite robust. If he is getting good reception using his television's tuner, there is no reason to suspect the antenna installation is the issue. If his issues were intermittent reception issues (artifacting/dropouts) then I'd look into the antenna. His results suggest the problem is outside the antenna system.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

Dish is sending me a new module, so we will see how that goes...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just so we're not overlooking the obvious, how are you scanning for channels? Once it's plugged in and recognized press Menu, Settings, Diagnostics, Over the Air Locals, the run a Scan so the Hopper can learn what OTA channels are out there.

Hopper OTA modules are not carried on the trucks by techs. The protection plan also does not cover troubleshooting any OTA setup, the techs have no equipment to use to aim OTA antennas. They can probably diagnose a bad cable, but that's about it. Dish does not install OTA antennas and therefore does not support them with their technicians.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

Just so we're not overlooking the obvious, how are you scanning for channels? Once it's plugged in and recognized press Menu, Settings, Diagnostics, Over the Air Locals, the run a Scan so the Hopper can learn what OTA channels are out there.



Yes that is how I am scanning for channels.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

It's starting to sound like your Hopper is at fault. I can see one OTA mod being DOA, and possibly two, but the odds are very low.
If the third one fails to work, I would ask for a different Hopper.

Have you tried the second Hopper yet? That would have been my first troubleshooting step.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

It's starting to sound like your Hopper is at fault. I can see one OTA mod being DOA, and possibly two, but the odds are very low.
If the third one fails to work, I would ask for a different Hopper.

Have you tried the second Hopper yet? That would have been my first troubleshooting step.


Well it appears to be a problem with the Hopper. I received a third module, still didn't work on the one. Tried the other Hopper and it worked.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I have sent you a PM about the Hopper, and I will assist you through there to resolve this issue.


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone thanks for your help. I received a replacement hopper and it now works.


----------



## mcdanief (Aug 9, 2013)

I have the same issue. I received the OTA Module from dish, purchased a Terk amplified indoor antenna, hooked it all up and when it scanned for channels it found none.

I also have Comcast cable for the same tv that my Hopper is connected to for when there are storms. I tried the coax coming from the Comcast box to the OTA and scanned and for no channels again. Any suggestionS?


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

mcdanief said:


> I have the same issue. I received the OTA Module from dish, purchased a Terk amplified indoor antenna, hooked it all up and when it scanned for channels it found none.
> 
> I also have Comcast cable for the same tv that my Hopper is connected to for when there are storms. I tried the coax coming from the Comcast box to the OTA and scanned and for no channels again. Any suggestionS?


Try taking the OTA coax and connect it directly to the TV. Then have the TV scan for channels. If the TV works then you probably have a problem with the OTA module or the hopper. If not, then it is something else. Comcast box to OTA module will never work.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

mcdanief said:


> I have the same issue. I received the OTA Module from dish, purchased a Terk amplified indoor antenna, hooked it all up and when it scanned for channels it found none.


Have you plugged your address into TVFool? You may need a larger antenna, or aim it in a different direction, or a higher installation location in order to receive your local channels. Plugging the antenna into the television and scanning for channels is a good troubleshooting tool - if it works, then you've determined there's a problem with the OTA module. If it doesn't, then you probably need a bigger/better antenna. Good as that Terk is, it's still just a small indoor antenna.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

mcdanief said:


> I also have Comcast cable for the same tv that my Hopper is connected to for when there are storms. I tried the coax coming from the Comcast box to the OTA and scanned and for no channels again. Any suggestionS?


The OTA module only receives digital OTA signals. The output from your cable box is good old fashioned NTSC analog video.


----------

